# .php vom Server als php5 interpretieren lassen



## schebi (6. Juli 2006)

Der Provider bei dem die Seite gehostet ist unterstützt PHP 4 und 5. Allerdings nur durch die unterschiedlichen Dateiendungen. Nun will ich dort ein CMS (bzw. ich nutze es schon!) einsetzen und dieses aber mit PHP5 laufen lassen. Und ich müsste alle Dateien immer umbenennen und auch in den Dateien selbst alles von .php auf .php5 umstellen. 
Das ist nicht pflegbar. 
Der Supportmitarbeiter meinte es gebe eine Möglichkeit über die .htaccess Datei.

Nun hab ich schon 1 Stunde bei Google und hier im Forum gesucht und noch keine Lösung gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand den Richtigen Schupss geben damit ich in der richtigen Richtung nachschaue.
Danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

das hängt mit der PHP-Implementierung deines Providers zusammen. Lass' dir von ihm einfach ein Beispiel schicken. Wenn dein Provider Plan von der Materie hat und eben nicht nur ein Weboberflächen-Supergeil-Hosting-Anbieter ist, wird er dir schnell weiterhelfen können.


----------



## schebi (6. Juli 2006)

Genau so sieht es leider aus. Er kann mir zwar sagen das es geht aber wie konnte er mir nicht sagen.


----------



## daddz (6. Juli 2006)

Diese Zeile in deiner _.htaccess_-Datei könnte helfen:

```
AddType x-mapp-php5 .php
```

greetz
daddz


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Juli 2006)

schebi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau so sieht es leider aus. Er kann mir zwar sagen das es geht aber wie konnte er mir nicht sagen.


.... wenn er selbst dazu schon nichts sagen kann, frag' ihn doch mal bitte, wie er denn dann überhaupt den Server aktuell hält und gegen unberechtigte Zugriffe auf deine Dateien, Datenbanken / Hacker, Würmer, etc. absichert? ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juli 2006)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .... wenn er selbst dazu schon nichts sagen kann, frag' ihn doch mal bitte, wie er denn dann überhaupt den Server aktuell hält und gegen unberechtigte Zugriffe auf deine Dateien, Datenbanken / Hacker, Würmer, etc. absichert? ...


Ist die Antwort darauf nicht ziemlich vorhersehbar?


> Diese Informationen koennen wir wegen interner Sicherheitsbestimmungen zum Schutz unserer Server und unserer Kunden nicht herausgeben.


... oder so aehnlich.


----------

